# Top Gear is back! 27/01/13..



## -Kev-

about time 

http://www.TOPGEAR.com/uk/photos/Top-Gear-TV-is-back-2013-01-03

(expect the episodes on Dave by about June lol)..


----------



## Rayner

Thanks kev
In the calendar now


----------



## mad3lin

Thanks, Kev!


----------



## -Kev-

:thumb:

theres a brief description of each episode in that link too - the delayed xmas special is in Africa, trying to find the source of the River Nile - sounds brill to me


----------



## Jammy J

Yahooo! cheers cant wait!


----------



## Craigswinton

Yes can't wait cheers for reminder.


----------



## 306chris

Good news - I hope its better than the last dvd they just released (worst car in the world)


----------



## bidderman1969

*top gear*

apparently a new series starts next sunday :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ottostein

About time aswell!


----------



## Saamm93

Can't wait


----------



## tones61

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/top-gear-tv-is-back-2013-01-03

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## ottostein

Seen the advert for it? Looks like loads of fun, Just hope its more than 6 weeks.


----------



## gav1513

cant wait, can guarentee although it gets the bbc loads of viewers it wont run for more than 6 weeks


----------



## DW58

ottostein said:


> Seen the advert for it? Looks like loads of fun, Just hope its more than 6 weeks.





gav1513 said:


> cant wait, can guarentee although it gets the bbc loads of viewers it wont run for more than 6 weeks


More than six weeks ... ... ... all of seven!


----------



## danwel

Series Linked it just in case


----------



## DW58

ottostein said:


> Seen the advert for it? Looks like loads of fun, Just hope its more than 6 weeks.





gav1513 said:


> cant wait, can guarentee although it gets the bbc loads of viewers it wont run for more than 6 weeks





DW58 said:


> More than six weeks ... ... ... all of seven!


Oops - possibly even eight.

There is also the missing Christmas 2012 Special, but not sure if it's included in the seven or in addition to. I heard Jezza interviewed a few weeks ago when he said the Special wasn't being shown until March or April so maybe it's being tacked onto the end, or perhaps it's become an Easter Special.


----------



## Hasan1

Just a bump to remind people


----------



## Saamm93

Awesome. Set it to record


----------



## Ross

Intrested to see what it's like.


----------



## WashMitt

Hasan1 said:


> Just a bump to remind people


Thanks, I missed this the first time round


----------



## Kerr

Then racing legends about Colin McRae on an hour later. 

Night in front of the tv with a curry and a bottle of wine.


----------



## WashMitt

Sounds good Kerr, enjoy


----------



## bidderman1969

Almost time…


----------



## Rayner

Bump ITS STARTING!!!!!

Quick where's the beer!?


----------



## Jammy J

^ lol


----------



## Daffyplum

Just switched it on. Good times!!!


----------



## Kerr

That Pagini. 

Mental and unbelievably fast. 

That murdered everything around the track.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah what a car,beautiful interior


----------



## M3simon

Rally a Bentley.
WTF.....


----------



## should_do_more

Can't get it on Iplayer? Just missed it live.


----------



## WashMitt

It was all in all a brilliant episode, best for a long while,

Pagini - Beutiful, amazing
Bentley - wow,
Dragons den and the P45 - do I need to say anything


----------



## Kerr

should_do_more said:


> Can't get it on Iplayer? Just missed it live.


Usually takes a couple of hours to appear.

It is worth a watch.

We seem to have two threads going on.

As I said in the other thread that new Pagini is simply stunning. The attention to detail and performance is incredible.


----------



## Derekh929

What did you think?


----------



## addzSE

Kerr said:


> As I said in the other thread that new Pagini is simply stunning. The attention to detail and performance is incredible.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Usually takes a couple of hours to appear.
> 
> It is worth a watch.
> 
> We seem to have two threads going on.
> 
> As I said in the other thread that new Pagini is simply stunning. The attention to detail and performance is incredible.


Had a seat in it at Goodwood last year and chat with mr Pagini you could spend an hour looking at it stunning


----------



## addzSE

Definitely an amazing car


----------



## Guest

I thought it was too set up. Bit disappointing tbh in my eyes  Don't see why we want to see 800k supercars all the time, some 10-20k cars would be more beneficial lol. The P45 was funny but bit cringing on the staging before hand.


----------



## mr.t

p45 - Funny as hell 
zonda...what a car!.Stunning with all the doors and boot and bonnet open.


----------



## Kerr

aaronfife said:


> I thought it was too set up. Bit disappointing tbh in my eyes  Don't see why we want to see 800k supercars all the time, some 10-20k cars would be more beneficial lol. The P45 was funny but bit cringing on the staging before hand.


To be honest if they put the usual mundane family saloon on most weeks the viewing figures would slump.

I really couldn't be bothered listening about cars that don't excite me. I do believe it has to be relevant and exciting to petrolheads.

I've no chance of ever owning a Pagini but I sat there engrossed watching the excellence.

The hour zoomed past which is a sign of a good programme.


----------



## Natalie

aaronfife said:


> I thought it was too set up. Bit disappointing tbh in my eyes  Don't see why we want to see 800k supercars all the time, some 10-20k cars would be more beneficial lol. The P45 was funny but bit cringing on the staging before hand.


I get what you're saying but I personally don't watch TG from a research perspective, its purely an entertainment show for me and a chance to drool over the £800k cars that I have very little chance of seeing in real life.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kev-

isn't a zonda


----------



## -Kev-

its an entertainment show and has been since they took JC and co on board, plenty of websites and magazines with run of the mill car reviews in them


----------



## R7KY D

Loved the Pagani , Loved the Bentley , Couldn't stop laughing at that P45 , Thought the "star in car" interview was crap but his lap was quite entertaining


----------



## Guest

Maybe Im looking at Top Gear like Fifth Gear then


----------



## Derekh929

R7KY D said:


> Loved the Pagani , Loved the Bentley , Couldn't stop laughing at that P45 , Thought the "star in car" interview was crap but his lap was quite entertaining


Aye star in car is past sale date for me p45 was funny


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> I get what you're saying but I personally don't watch TG from a research perspective, its purely an entertainment show for me and a chance to drool over the £800k cars that I have very little chance of seeing in real life.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


Well just head for Goodwood festival of speed in July and you will be able to have a very good look close up Natalie:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

aaronfife said:


> Maybe Im looking at Top Gear like Fifth Gear then


lol, i don't watch fifth gear much tbh but from what i've seen of late they're trying to mimic TG (kind of 'if you can't be them'...) with daft challenges and such like..


----------



## Guest

-Kev- said:


> lol, i don't watch fifth gear much tbh but from what i've seen of late they're trying to mimic TG (kind of 'if you can't be them'...) with daft challenges and such like..


Definitely what I've noticed yes. Fifth Gear is more humorous than it used to be but Top Gear has more giggles. It's a break even I suppose


----------



## Natalie

Derekh929 said:


> Well just head for Goodwood festival of speed in July and you will be able to have a very good look close up Natalie:thumb:


Funnily enough I booked the days off work on Friday, just got to get Neil to order the tickets now 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prism Detailing

I enjoyed it, better than the usual rubbish on tv on a Sunday night.....

Bentley was lovely and the Pagani is the new dream car....never mind the Bugatti that is stunning.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

It's a Pagani Huayra:detailer:


----------



## Buckweed

P45 was brill, my 11yr son couldn't stop laughing. Well done Top Gear lets hope the rest of the series is as good. Anyone know how many weeks its on for ?


----------



## -Kev-

6 or 7 episodes i believe..


----------



## Exotica

-Kev- said:


> 6 or 7 episodes i believe..


Yes 7.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Missed it Any idea when on iplayer?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

On iplayer now. Really enjoyed it 

If real car reviews are your thing, may I suggest the excellent Evo TV channel on YouTube


----------



## mirdif64

Rallying a Bentley. Awesome.
Already set "record" for rest of series.


----------



## ottostein

Lots of people complain about TG being not about serious cars byt the p45 had me in stiches!! Really hope the redt of the tg series is like this


----------



## SteveyG

How do people still watch this crap? Lol


----------



## ottostein

For the lolz


----------



## bildo

SteveyG said:


> How do people still watch this crap? Lol


Because it is actually quite amusing, made me laugh more than 9/10 of the repeats that we continuously have to put up with these days.

On top of that, I saw stunning cars that I'd never seen driven before, heard some epic noises and also got to see JC in his P45. :lol:

Each to their own I guess, there's better out there for informative shows, I'm fully aware of that, but it's good entertainment.


----------



## Woodye46

P45 lol it looks like a good series this one beats xfactor /reject jungle and the rest of the rubbish on tv


----------



## Dixondmn

i only switched on when James was co-driver in the Bently, but despite missing the first half i was very impressed.


----------



## uruk hai

I liked the Pagani and I thought the Bentley was epic.


----------



## kasman

Rallying a Bentley:doublesho
P45:lol::lol::lol:
and that new zonda (or isnt) thingy with an odd name, WOW!!!! 

IMO, a good start to the series:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> Funnily enough I booked the days off work on Friday, just got to get Neil to order the tickets now
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


That's great news if you time it right you may be able to have a chat with Mr Pagani very down to earth:thumb:


----------



## luke123

i just cant beleive how well that bentley got around the rally track 

Brilliant show


----------



## Z4-35i

^^^

+1 very impressed with the way the Bentley handled that rally stage, even with Mr Mays guidance.


----------



## JenJen

Watched it this morning on iplayer. I loved it. Racing the Bentley was a fab way of showing just how good it is. The P45 very good idea, fab for London I would imagine. The pagani - simply wow... Hopefully someone will buy one in aberdeen haha so I can see it on the metal! 

But my highlight was seeing Mr Skittles the 3rd with PJ :lol:

All in all very impressed and glad they are back...


----------



## WashMitt

Just watched a bit of the re-run and the dragons den slot was diamond esp where Bannatyne was talking to Clarkson and he said "sorry I couldn't understand a word of that?" Made me lol


----------



## -Kev-

tomorrow's episode..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01qmn70


----------



## kk1966

Excellent start to the series i thought...bentley was brilliant!! Would love to go when its filmed...


----------



## -Kev-

tonights episode 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01qqyr8


----------



## MA3RC

Looks a cracker of an episode tonight, loving the Mustang! Be nice to see how they rate the Toyota GT86, debating it for my next car or a Focus ST


----------



## Kerr

A bit of eye candy as a guest for a change.


----------



## nimms

Kerr said:


> A bit of eye candy as a guest for a change.


I will be going to see her live next month.
Her hobbies are football and track days so it should be interesting to see how she does.


----------



## Jammy J

Kerr said:


> A bit of eye candy as a guest for a change.


Yes, a fellow scot.



nimms said:


> I will be going to see her live next month.
> Her hobbies are football and track days so it should be interesting to see how she does.


Where you seeing her?


----------



## Ross

Anybody see the blonde behind hammond during the news? Oh my gawd.


----------



## Derekh929

When is the Christmas special on?


----------



## -Kev-

not sure, its not episode 4 though..


----------



## WashMitt

Wasn't as good this week, and that Toyota/Subaru was horrendous, I don't get why they are trying to pass off terrible over steer as 'fun' the only place a car that bad would be fun is on a track, not what you want I a car your driving daily.


----------



## Willows-dad

Good episode tonight. Liking the gt86, but needs more power. Nothing a turbo won't solve I suppose. Hope the rest of the series keeps up the standard we've seen so far.


----------



## Kerr

WashMitt said:


> Wasn't as good this week, and that Toyota/Subaru was horrendous, I don't get why they are trying to pass off terrible over steer as 'fun' the only place a car that bad would be fun is on a track, not what you want I a car your driving daily.


It isn't terrible oversteer. You have to provoke it to get that far out of shape.

Normal day to day driving you get enough movement(not sliding)to balance and direct the car in a way you only get from RWD.

Although I'd be a little lost with 0-60mph in 7.7secs.


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> When is the Christmas special on?


Clarkson said "April" when interviewed (I think on "The One Show")just after New Year.


----------



## Fiestamk5

I actually enjoyed Top Gear for the first time in ages tonight

Clarkson even drove/reviewed a car :doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi

Enjoyed it tonight


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Kerr said:


> It isn't terrible oversteer. You have to provoke it to get that far out of shape.
> 
> Normal day to day driving you get enough movement(not sliding)to balance and direct the car in a way you only get from RWD.
> 
> *Although I'd be a little lost with 0-60mph in 7.7secs*.


It is a little slow but it means you can actually drive it hard and have fun without having to go stupidly fast.


----------



## -Kev-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01qyjnh


----------



## WashMitt

-Kev- said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01qyjnh


Kev maybe you should change the title of this thread to the official Top gear thread, it's been one of my favourite so far.


----------



## Kerr

I was expecting a lot of discussion tonight. 

Loads of people have moaned they don't talk about affordable cars and this week we have 3 hot hatch backs and a Kia. 

Strangely all the threads on various forums about top gear are dead and nobody has shown much interest in what they seen for a change. 

Tells a story what people want to see.


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> I was expecting a lot of discussion tonight.
> 
> Loads of people have moaned they don't talk about affordable cars and this week we have 3 hot hatch backs and a Kia.
> 
> Strangely all the threads on various forums about top gear are dead and nobody has shown much interest in what they seen for a change.
> 
> Tells a story what people want to see.


Totally agree, much better episode tonight. I'm not a fan of Hamilton, but that's personal choice. The car coverage was good for the man in the street.

Remember - _The Stig contains 47% Horse_ :driver:


----------



## bidderman1969

really liked tonights show, good to see them reviewing the hothatchs in a refreshing way, personally, i liked the meganes


----------



## mr.t

I enjoyed that it was finally good to see some new cars being tested.The ceed isnt a bad looking car actually, i liked the review of the astra gtc ,meg and focus.The focus st was a top bannana of a car in the hot hatches catergorie but this new facelift seems a disapointment.The mexican elise was preety cool too and was good to get a mention of the alfa 4c on the news too I also agree with james may,...the top looks great very similar to a ferrari enzo i think?? The rugby was typical top gear but funny.lewis was cool .best episode in a long time because there was less fannying around talking rubbish lol.Please top gear more of that please


----------



## Kerr

I thought the Astra looked very composed and steady on the track. 

The Astra beat the Focus RS lap time by a full second and the the Megane by 1.6secs. 

The next Focus RS has a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Kiashuma

Only saw the end, waste of a Kia Sportage, i could have looked after it better.


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> I thought the Astra looked very composed and steady on the track.
> 
> The Astra beat the Focus RS lap time by a full second and the the Megane by 1.6secs.
> 
> The next Focus RS has a bit of catching up to do.


The Megane was fastest on the lap bro


----------



## Kerr

WashMitt said:


> The Megane was fastest on the lap bro


Jeez, that was an awful sentence by me.

I was compairing the lap times against the benchmark hot hatch, the 300bhp Focus RS.

The Astra was 1sec faster and the Megane 1.6sec faster than the Focus RS.


----------



## MA3RC

Kerr said:


> Jeez, that was an awful sentence by me.
> 
> I was compairing the lap times against the benchmark hot hatch, the 300bhp Focus RS.
> 
> The Astra was 1sec faster and the Megane 1.6sec faster than the Focus RS.


It's also the Focus ST not RS


----------



## Kerr

S1600Marc said:


> It's also the Focus ST not RS


Nope.

I was comparing the lap times against what the RS did before. Not the ST last night.


----------



## MA3RC

My bad :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

Kiashuma said:


> Only saw the end, waste of a Kia Sportage, i could have looked after it better.


Me too, KIA's are really coming on leaps and bounds, in fact, if I could have afforded to, I'd have gone for a Kia Optima for my next taxi


----------



## Kiashuma

bidderman1969 said:


> Me too, KIA's are really coming on leaps and bounds, in fact, if I could have afforded to, I'd have gone for a Kia Optima for my next taxi


Bit of a waste i thought, but thats what topgears like now.

Saw a optima on a tv advert, very nice indeed.

What did you get to replace you dammaged taxi?


----------



## B17BLG

Yep enjoyed it too!

Good to see a few nice motors compared that you would see on the road!!


----------



## bidderman1969

Bought it back and Got it repaired and will be using it again


----------



## sirkuk

I personally think it's getting silly and a rehash of stuff they have already done. Not as entertaining as it once was.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewADV

Probably the worst TG ever.


----------



## 330i

MatthewADV said:


> Probably the worst TG ever.


 yea wasn't great


----------



## Kerr

MatthewADV said:


> Probably the worst TG ever.


We will have the usual list of moaners on to tell us how bad it is every week but this week they will have justification.

I still enjoy TG but agree this was the worst one ever.

I didn't enjoy it one bit and you could sense that JC and RH weren't really up for the filming either. They seemed a bit flat.

No doubt the Christmas special starting next week will be good though.


----------



## Derekh929

Have to say i usually love top gear but they need to change it is so stale , just don't think they are trying anymore as though the budget cut and they aint happy,watched it on catch up last night was ok , i used to Roll about laughing years ago when it was one


----------



## Alpinestars

MatthewADV said:


> Probably the worst TG ever.


And you have to go some to make it the worst one ever. It's a totally shyte program.


----------



## Kerr

Alpinestars said:


> And you have to go some to make it the worst one ever. It's a totally shyte program.


What I don't understand is why so many people love to have a right moan about Top Gear.

If there is something on the TV I know I won't enjoy, I tend not to waste my time watching it or forever feel the need to post negative comments about it

On every forum I'm on there is countless people who just seem to watch it so they can have a whinge.

Surely if you don't like it, not watching it and not making negative posts would be better for all?


----------



## uruk hai

I used to watch in the hope that I would enjoy it as much as I used to, I didn't ! And after watching about 15 minutes of the latest series I decided to spend my time in other ways.

I appreciate that some people simply say "if you don't like it don't watch it" which is fair enough but is it not reasonable to suggest that people may watch it and then feel let down and moved to criticise when it fails to entertain ?

Surely it's a simple case of, if you like something tell people, if you dont lke something tell people ! Or would people prefer the "if you've nothing good to say then say nothing" approach which ultimately gives one sided and unrealistic feedback ?


----------



## tmitch45

MatthewADV said:


> Probably the worst TG ever.


It was the worst ever! Lucky i was out whan it was on so recorded it. I fast forwarded the crap which left me with a 10min episode!!


----------



## Exotica

What I don't understand is how it went from being so good to so bad.


----------



## tmitch45

Kerr said:


> What I don't understand is why so many people love to have a right moan about Top Gear.
> 
> If there is something on the TV I know I won't enjoy, I tend not to waste my time watching it or forever feel the need to post negative comments about it
> 
> On every forum I'm on there is countless people who just seem to watch it so they can have a whinge.
> 
> Surely if you don't like it, not watching it and not making negative posts would be better for all?


You are right but, I tune in most weeks in the hope of a good episode and tonight was total rubbish. Last week by comparison was quite good with the hot hatch test and the rugby was a bit of a laugh!


----------



## tmitch45

Exotica said:


> What I don't understand is how it went from being so good to so bad.


Ratings! and Money! Basically to make it financially viable it has to get big numbers of viewers. As a pure car program it can't do that hence the 'entertainment' factor that has been introduced and for my money is now taking over. All the messing around and dumbing down of the car reviews and technical stuff make it apeal to non-petrolheads which is why people like us are getting fed-up with it!


----------



## willwander

I tune in occasionally in the hope that it will be about cars...But it's always some stupid prank or wrecking a super car by spinning sideways in a cloud of smoke, yawn.


----------



## willwander

tmitch45 said:


> Ratings! and Money! ... All the messing around and dumbing down of the car reviews and technical stuff make it apeal to non-petrolheads which is why people like us are getting fed-up with it!


I agree anyone that is actually a petrol head and has interest in cars and technical stuff just ends up getting annoyed with it.


----------



## RobP

I'm obviously in the minority then:tumbleweed:

Well I watch it each week and enjoy it for what it is.....light hearted entertainment. 

No doubt I will watch several more times on Dave too:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad

Not sure why people didn't enjoy this week, I thought it was good. I laughed more than normal, and really enjoyed the review of the range rover. Not the best episode ever, but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Peter D

I definitely found it a very weak episode, but my wife and the kids loved it. Trying to get the balance between car buffs and people just wanting more of a laugh is always going to be difficult.
Peter


----------



## PugIain

Top Gear is about all I watch on TV. Rest of the channels are full of vacuous, celebrity **** kissing **** for fluffy brained **** wits. I mean ITV actually have a program about Peter ****ing Andre. What a waste of air that **** is, he was famous for one song 20 years ago.
Oh and Wheeler dealers is back tonight :thumb: so the Mrs can **** off for an hour whilst I watch cars.


----------



## Exotica

Fifth gear starts Monday, looking forward to it.


----------



## tmitch45

Exotica said:


> Fifth gear starts Monday, looking forward to it.


On normal TV or SKY?


----------



## tmitch45

Willows-dad said:


> Not sure why people didn't enjoy this week, I thought it was good. I laughed more than normal, and really enjoyed the review of the range rover. Not the best episode ever, but enjoyable none the less.


The Range Rover bit was the best bit but IMO was the only bit worth watching. How they could devote what felt like half the episode to the bit about building a car for old people was just stupid! If an American watched that thinking it was a 'car program' would have been sadly dissapointed! The Americans are the only ones bar wheeler dealers and maybe fifth gear who can make an actual Car program for true car fans with out 'selling out' and turning it into entertainment for all.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I love TG but the last episode was a filler at best. The next two Xmas specials sound weird????


----------



## Exotica

tmitch45 said:


> On normal TV or SKY?


Discovery


----------



## wyliss

It is back and IMO is getting worse!
I went to the TG show last year to be presented with Vicky Henderson Butler and Tiff Needell. Needless to say we won't be going this year.
TG, I feel, has lost its way some what.
I am not the only one to say this, it has had some aweful reviews of late.


----------



## -Kev-

latest TG on now!


----------



## Kerr

Just back to watch it. 

First person to whinge should be banned from DW.


----------



## JenJen

I think this 2 parter is going to be awesome. Loving top gear this season.


----------



## Jammy J

JenJen said:


> I think this 2 parter is going to be awesome. Loving top gear this season.


Aye me too. Really enjoyed this series so far.


----------



## Johnny_B

what is it? ... "is it a chair leg"


----------



## Johnny_B

heres a better one "weve entered jezza"


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah i'm liking this one.


----------



## DW58

Absolute classic TG tonight - most entertaining.


----------



## Kerr

I enjoyed that.


----------



## DW58

The best moment for me had to be Jezza suddenly realising where Capt. Slow's skid plate had come from :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Freaking ace! Certainly makes up for last weeks one


----------



## -Kev-

town called Jezza = awesome


----------



## bidderman1969

"I only wanted one banana………"


----------



## DW58

"Christ The King Stores" ... ... ... which was closed. "So Christ The King hasn't risen yet" :lol:


----------



## Ross

Not a bad one,the Subaru proved itself many times .


----------



## Kerr

"That's the throb of a turbocharged flat four. A sound all over the world heralds the imminent arrival or a moron".


Got a feeling tonight won't go down well on the Subaru forums.


----------



## 330i

great episode!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Back on form tonight and next week looks like it should just as good. Every time they make on these adventure specials I always get the impression that these are the films they enjoy making most.


----------



## Joe the Plumber

When did Jezza become pregnant? I must have missed the announcement in all the excitement regarding the royal baby.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Back to being fantastic again.....

Didnt realise you could get that version of a scooby for under £1500


----------



## bidderman1969

Prism Detailing said:


> Back to being fantastic again.....
> 
> Didnt realise you could get that version of a scooby for under £1500


I was thinking that too


----------



## Kiashuma

Was a great one last night. Seem to have got a lot of car for there £1500 love the 850 r, but the scooby is impressive in all that mud.


----------



## kasman

I was wondering, do the guys really get to choose their cars or are they picked for them?


----------



## Teddy

Anybody spot how hairy Jeremys nose is? He has a little forest growing on it.


----------



## Serkie

Was a good one last night, had both the wife and I chuckling away.

Also loved the music. Especially 'The XX - Intro' score which I thought was perfect road trip music.


----------



## bidderman1969

"James, Hammond's dyeing his hair"


----------



## -Kev-

last of the series already 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01rc0x0


----------



## Derekh929

What BBC budget must have been cut, and used to love TG apart from last week and small parts of 1 to 4 it just not doing it for me anymore so so lazy IMHO been to live shows visited the track and used to be massive TG fan it's like Apple they have milked the same product to long IMHO . Have I just said that


----------



## Dannbodge

Derekh929 said:


> What BBC budget must have been cut, and used to love TG apart from last week and small parts of 1 to 4 it just not doing it for me anymore so so lazy IMHO been to live shows visited the track and used to be massive TG fan it's like Apple they have milked the same product to long IMHO . Have I just said that


I agree. 
They have milked it for all it's worth. 
All yep episodes are the same format. 
The car challenges are quite fun though.

Time for a new program imo


----------



## LeadFarmer

I despise the 'Star in a reasonably priced car' part. I even find fast forwarding it to be equally as boring. And im not easily bored.


----------



## ottostein

LeadFarmer said:


> I despise the 'Star in a reasonably priced car' part. I even find fast forwarding it to be equally as boring. And im not easily bored.


Agree totally. Me an the mrs can't stand it what so ever!!


----------



## Derekh929

LeadFarmer said:


> I despise the 'Star in a reasonably priced car' part. I even find fast forwarding it to be equally as boring. And im not easily bored.


Yes it's been finished even last series as well dire


----------



## LeadFarmer

Especially when JC shouts "who wants to see how he/she did"? And the audience reply "YEEESSSS". They must add that response when editing as all you can hear in my living room is me shouting an aggressive "Aarrrrrggghhhhhhh, f%^£ing nnoooooo!!".


----------



## Derekh929

LeadFarmer said:


> Especially when JC shouts "who wants to see how he/she did"? And the audience reply "YEEESSSS". They must add that response when editing as all you can hear in my living room is me shouting an aggressive "Aarrrrrggghhhhhhh, f%^£ing nnoooooo!!".


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jammy J

Derekh929 said:


> What BBC budget must have been cut, and used to love TG apart from last week and small parts of 1 to 4 it just not doing it for me anymore so so lazy IMHO been to live shows visited the track and used to be massive TG fan it's like Apple they have milked the same product to long IMHO . Have I just said that





Kerr said:


> Just back to watch it.
> 
> First person to whinge should be banned from DW.


Ban for Derek  :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Derekh929 said:


> What BBC budget must have been cut, and used to love TG apart from last week and small parts of 1 to 4 it just not doing it for me anymore so so lazy IMHO been to live shows visited the track and used to be massive TG fan it's like Apple they have milked the same product to long IMHO . Have I just said that





LeadFarmer said:


> I despise the 'Star in a reasonably priced car' part. I even find fast forwarding it to be equally as boring. And im not easily bored.


They haven't milked the 'top Gear' concept its the format that has totally been milked for all its worth. There is the demand for a decent Car program on normal TV its just that the 'entertainment' style of top gear is not working. The silly fake 'accidents' and 'oh no its on fire' that happens is just so predictable and just not funny or entertaining.

I also hate the start in a reaonably priced car bit as well. They have been scraping the barrel for a while with the guests some i've never heard of and some who don't even appear to be into cars! A better idea would be an extension of the F1 bit called 'Racing driver' in a reaonably priced car. I'm sure most of the guests couldn't really give a s**t what their time is but racing drivers then we would see real competition! Can you imagine F1 starts against the BTCC guys, Ralley guys, MotoGP and British Superbikes etc. Then at least in the interview they will actually talk about cars, bikes and motorsport insted of promoting the latest Film, DVD or Album!

I fear if the show doesn't evolve it will be lost for another generation!

For me losse the stupid entertainment bits, keep the dream car and hyper car bits, focus on at least one actual review or comparrison of a car per show and keep the car v public transport but cut the accideents and show us that its real.....if you can.


----------

